# Ariens 924125 ST11528LE value?



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

I have a chance to get a mint 924125 ST11528LE not a scratch on it for $300 does anyone know what a fair value on these are? i figure around $500 is far.

anything else i need to check when picking up ? problems things to look for on this particular model?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Ill be looking for the same machine
i just sold my 924128 1332le for 950
i would pay up to 500 for that machine maybe 600 if it was 100% mint
300 is a steal


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

Just picked it up it's in great shape









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

i meant 924127 that has auto diff and cast iron gearbox
500 is a good price for the pin lock wheels and alum gearbox 300 is still a steal imo


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Heres the manual for that blower
http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/00294700B_ENG.pdf

and another of the gov linkage setup on page 29 fig 18 if its the same as my 13 hp oh358sa tech
http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehoverheadvalvemanual.pdf


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

You got a steal on that! That's a $$50-$500 machine around here.


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

The models with .5hp motors had some tranny problems and people complained about the aluminium gear box going bad. Since its so clean and if your good about keeping up on it the maintenance for the tranny should be fine. The gear box is only a matter of time imo. $500 is all the money for it in my area.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Don't worry so much about the gearbox, I just picked a 24" up with the gearbox stripped and the gearbox was almost bone dry... It only lasted him 13 years..... If you maintain it and keep it lubed it may outlast you, If the gear does go bad a new one is $40 Shipped and a few dollars for new seals and hopefully this one lasts another 13 years as I may keep this as my backup and sell my old backup machine. OH and you stole that for $300, Nice buy.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

AriensProMike said:


> The models with .5hp motors had some tranny problems and people complained about the aluminium gear box going bad. Since its so clean and if your good about keeping up on it the maintenance for the tranny should be fine. The gear box is only a matter of time imo. $500 is all the money for it in my area.


Trans are the same with the .5 motors
most problems are caused by bad owners/poor matenance


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

Your probably right. Great looking machine. Nothing better than waxing the shinny ones.


----------

